# oh gee whiz



## boss (Mar 31, 2011)

these pictures may very well be a clue to figuring out my secret identity!
EDIT: OH YEAH no crits please because as we all know these are already amazing in pretty much every way possible. besides, i'm sensitive okay!


----------



## Equinoxe (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that a bear with a chainsaw for a head?
...
_whoa_



I think I like your style.


----------



## boss (Apr 2, 2011)

Equinoxe said:


> Is that a bear with a chainsaw for a head?


why yes, yes it is


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Apr 8, 2011)

This is seriously one of the best art threads I've ever seen.

It's just so original, comical, and just amazing in every possible way.


----------



## boss (Apr 14, 2011)

Bayleafqween said:


> This is seriously one of the best art threads I've ever seen.


thanks a lot!


----------



## mewtini (Apr 18, 2011)

Shuckle. Is. Awesome.

That is all.


----------



## boss (Jul 29, 2011)

long time no post huh guys

(i don't remember what image was here and it wasn't showing up, so i've edited this post!)


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Aug 7, 2011)

I suddenly have the urge to draw that as a fourth-wave MLP fancharacter.


----------



## Littlestream (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the Shuckle. And the bear thing.


----------



## Ever (Aug 8, 2011)

*screams* SHUCKLE!  And I likes the skele-thing


----------



## boss (Nov 13, 2011)

(i don't remember what image was here and it wasn't showing up, so i've edited this post!)


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

OMGIT'SSHUCKLE
fwee :3
I love your art style!


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 13, 2011)

When i was scrolling down, i could only see a bif of the recent monter pic. The top bit looked like a woman bending down.

Does that.....have an eye for genitals? Still, this artwork is really good.


----------



## Tomboy (Nov 13, 2011)

*Ahem* okay then... *Ahem*
jkjk I saw it too XD


----------

